# Fogger and MVB



## Dubya (Oct 4, 2012)

I have my 4 month old tegu in a 6x3ft painted wooden enclosure. I have four 50 watt nighttime spots on the cool side to spread the heat out and are turned down with a lamp dimmer. The hot side has a 160 watt powersun at about 17 inches from substrate to bulb. Basking spot gets to about 110 degrees. Red bulbs are on at night and powersun during the day. My question is which end should I make my Repti Fogger feed in to? Hot or cool side? Also, how far away should the fogger output be from the MVB to prevent damage to the bulb. The fogger will be on during the day when the MVB is on. Thanks.


----------



## tommyboy (Oct 4, 2012)

I feed mine in through the cool side. I was also concerned with moisture and the expensive Powersun bulbs. I've had it this way for 4 months in multiple 6x3 enclosures and it's working great. Does your enclosure have lots of vents in it? I only ask because of the 4 50 watt bulbs you are running at night. My enclosures nighttime (all lights off) ambient temp never drops below 
77-79 degrees after running a 160 Powersun for a 12 hour cycle. I have also heard that the red bulbs are not great and could cause damage to your tegus eyes. Wether this is fact or not is another story!


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 4, 2012)

Guessing the idea of the red bulb is to keep temperatures up during night time? Surely this wouldn't affect a tegu as they'd be sleeping?

During winter time I run a ceramic bulb at night to keep temperatures up.


----------



## Dubya (Oct 4, 2012)

```
[quote=DavidRosi][code]
Guessing the idea of the red bulb is to keep temperatures up during night time? Surely this wouldn't affect a tegu as they'd be sleeping?

During winter time I run a ceramic bulb at night to keep temperatures up.
[/quote]
ik
Yes,  the dark red bulbs are only at night.  The four 50 watt bulbs are tuned down to about half power with the lamp dimmer.  The idea of the four bulbs is to run thwm at reduced power and spread out the ambient heat.  The night bulbs do not run during the day. The mvb bulb provides enough heat for the enclosure.  The enclosure is open on top with 2 side vents.
```


----------



## james.w (Oct 4, 2012)

How do you keep heat and humidity in the enclosure with the top being open?


----------



## Dubya (Oct 4, 2012)

james.w said:


> How do you keep heat and humidity in the enclosure with the top being open?



Manual misting a few times a day. That is why I bought the fogger. Look at the original post. I will cover part of the encloaure if necessary, but I want to provide enough fresh air. The cage is in my upstairs office which is very dry. Like 35 or 40 percent humidity. Sometimes less. The fogger might help the whole floor. The fog drops down so I feel that the humidity will be higher inside the cage evenwith the oen top. What do you think?


----------



## james.w (Oct 4, 2012)

The heat and humidity will escape quickly without a top on the enclosure. If you put a top on the enclosure, you may not need the fogger and your concerns of the fogger with the MVB will be no longer a concern.


----------



## Dubya (Oct 4, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> I feed mine in through the cool side. I was also concerned with moisture and the expensive Powersun bulbs. I've had it this way for 4 months in multiple 6x3 enclosures and it's working great. Does your enclosure have lots of vents in it? I only ask because of the 4 50 watt bulbs you are running at night. My enclosures nighttime (all lights off) ambient temp never drops below
> 77-79 degrees after running a 160 Powersun for a 12 hour cycle. I have also heard that the red bulbs are not great and could cause damage to your tegus eyes. Wether this is fact or not is another story!



The dim red bulbs will cause no harm. I will feed the humidity through the cool side like you are doing. I called Big Apple Herp and they also said to feed through the cool side. My 160 powersun gives about the same temp readings as you. The 160 powersun seems to give about as much heat at the basking rock as a 75 watt halogen. O would have expected more. I used it to replace a 100 watt version.


----------

